# Kehrheim 2 verkauft



## strandlaeufer (6. Dezember 2011)

Habe gerade erfharen, dass die Kehrheim 2 verkauft wurde und zukünftig von Sassnitz fährt. |krach:

Info auf der Homepage der Kehrheim 2. Schade, das Schiff war eine Bereicherung für Laboe. #d


----------



## Waldima (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Das ist ja echt ein Hammer! Gerrit hat sich doch erst 2007 selbstständig gemacht. Schade um das Schiff, den Kapitänsreeder und die Besatzung. Wenn schon Sassnitz, dann hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass Gerrit dort selbst weitermacht!


----------



## strandlaeufer (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Neben der Jan Cux 2 hat Bernhard Melitz auch die Kehrheim übernommen. Irgendetwas macht der Mann anders als die anderen. |bigeyes


----------



## Waldima (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, dass Berhard Mielitz das MS "Jan Cux" künftig v. a. für Ausflugsfahrten einsetzen will und MS "Kehrheim II" dafür die Angeltörns übernimmt. MS "Jan Cux" soll dann nur noch bei erhöhter Nachfrage zum Angeln fahren.


----------



## Hamburgspook (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Ach Mann was für ein Sch..ß.|uhoh:
Erst die Sirius und jetzt sind Gerrit und Andreas ganz verschwunden. Oder weiß jemand was die beiden machen ?
Damit geht echt ein Stück Laboe verloren.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Herbynor (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Neben der Jan Cux 2 hat Bernhard Melitz auch die Kehrheim übernommen. Irgendetwas macht der Mann anders als die anderen. |bigeyes



Das ist ganz einfach, Er fährt auf L-D.
Herbynor


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach, Er fährt auf L-D.
> Herbynor



Und besucht viele Messen, macht Vorträge und bringt sich ins Gespräch z.B. bei Benefizangeln. 
Wäre schlimm wenn diese ganze Mühe nichts bringen würde.


Ach ja, Modmode an:

Bei einsetzender Laichdorschdiskussion ist das Ding hier zu.

Modmode aus.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach, Er fährt auf *L-D.*
> Herbynor


 


Wer ist denn Lutz-Dieter? |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Herbynor (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Ach ja, Modmode an:

Bei einsetzender Laichdorschdiskussion ist das Ding hier zu.

Modmode aus.[/QUOTE]

Sehr gut, weiter so.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Wiederanfänger (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Herr M. ist immer bemüht, wenn Presse anwesend ist.

Der normale, zahlende Angler ist eher unwichtig.

Aber wie immer jedem das seine.

Mich sieht ein Schiff von Herr M. Nicht wieder.

Kundenkontakt/ Service geht für mich anders.

Habe ich sehr positiv von Hirtshals aus erlebt.

Wie immer nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## BlitzPilker (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Moin liebe mit Angler,

ich fahre nun seit 10 jahren in Laboe mit den Angelnschiffen raus zum Dorschangeln, als ich das mit der Sirius gehört habe war ich schon sehr traurig, da es meiner Meiung nach das beste Schiff aus laboe war....
Aber das jetzt mit der Kehrheim kann ich nicht fassen. Und das schlimmste ist das Mielitz dieses Schiff gekauft hat....
@ Hammburgspook : Ich weiß das Andreas jetzt auf der Simone In eckernförde fährt ich hab noch ab und zu Kontakt zu ihm, was nun mit gerrit passiert weiß ich nicht.
Ich werde mal am Wochenende bei Langeland nachfragen, da ich mal wieder losfahre zum Angeln  

Lg BlitzPilker


----------



## Macker (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Ich würde auch sagen herr m bietet das an was Angler wollen.
Die die das Angeboten haben was Forumsangler wollen sehen ja jetzt was sie davon haben.
Aber Ich Vermute jetzt werden wohl noch mehr Kutter anbieten was Angler wollen.
Ist nicht nur ein Verlust für Laboe sondern auch für Büsum da Fährt nur noch 1 Kutterauf Makrele.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Waldima (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Soweit ich weiß, war Herr M. ja auch einmal aktiv postendes Mitglied hier im Board, wurde aber wegen unangemessener Reaktion auf hier eingebrachte Beiträge gesperrt. Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich etwas Falsches schreibe...


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*



Macker schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen herr m bietet das an was Angler wollen.
> Die die das Angeboten haben was Forumsangler wollen sehen ja jetzt was sie davon haben.
> Aber Ich Vermute jetzt werden wohl noch mehr Kutter anbieten was Angler wollen.
> Ist nicht nur ein Verlust für Laboe sondern auch für Büsum da Fährt nur noch 1 Kutterauf Makrele.
> ...


 
Hi,

einige Bekannte von mir sind einmal mit Herrn M gefahren......und das war's. Erfahrung gemacht und Tschüss.........Unsere Truppe hat selbst auf einem Boot draussen auf dem Wasser erlebt, wie andere Boote / Yachten / Schiffe von Herrn M auf dem Wasser "behandelt" werden.........
Von daher wird Sassnitz und der Hafen nur noch eine nicht erwähnenswerte Erfahrung bleiben.......#c
Aber jeder wie er mag! |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Ich glaube, dass das Kuttersterben gerade in Ostholstein  - nachfolgend auch in M-V - noch weitergehen wird.

Zuerst die unselige Umsetzung der europäischen Fahrgatsschiffsrichtlinie, dazwischen schlechte Dorschjahre, die Überlegung den verminderten MwST.-Satz anzuheben, und jetzt kommt ja noch die zusätzliche Fischereiabgabe dazu in SH.

Wenn man da dann Preise zusammen bekommt, für die man sich dann selber ein Boot mieten kann, wird das zwangsläufig nicht gerade zu einer Steigerung der Anglerzahlen auf den Kuttern führen..

Dass Angler das ganze Jahr unterwegs sind auf den Kuttern und damit gerade in der touristischen Nebensaison mehr Auslastung bringen, scheint den Politikern nicht klar zu sein.

Da hat man wirklich ein wirtschaftliches Potential vor der Haustüre und die Politiker machen das mit Gewalt kaputt..

Ich erinnere mich noch an Zeiten, in denen an die 20 Kutter in Heiligenhafen lagen und jeder mehr oder weniger voll war (Kutter wie oft auch Angler, zu den "Zollfrei-Zeiten")..

Für 10 Mark war man damals dabei. 
Fing man keinen Fisch konnte man wenigstens noch bei jeder Fahrt ne zollfreie Buddel Schnappes und ne Stange Zigaretten mitnehmen, was dann bei der Ersparnis unterm Strich ne Nullnummer war.

Im Osten scheint das alles noch etwas besser zu funktionieren, auch und gerade was die Fänge angeht - und wenn gefangen wird, meckern nicht nur die Angler weniger, dann zahlt zumindest ein Teil auch gerne mal etwas mehr..

Wobei das auch zukünftig in Frage stehen dürfte, wenn dann der Mehrwertsteuersatz tatsächlich angehoben wird und der Farhpreis damit nochmal um ca. 10% angehoben werden muss..

Wenn man für ein Kutterwochenende pro Person mit Anfahrt, Übernachtung, Fahrpreis etc. dann mal so locker um die 3 - 400 Euro locker machen muss, ist es absehbar, das sich das dann so viele nicht mehr leisten können und wollen..

Abgesehen davon, dass den Anglern damit eine Möglichkeit genommen wird, sicher auf See angeln zu können, dürfte gerade in strukturschwachen Ländern wie S-H und M-V das wirtschaftlich ja auch nicht gerade zielführend sein..

Es ist zum koxxen........


----------



## HD4ever (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

schade ... aber unter dem wirtschaftlichen Druck, immer höheren Betriebskosten und oft nicht gerade so guten Fängen wird sich die Geschichte wohl für viele auch immer weniger lohnen.
dazu kommt nun auch noch das die weiter anreisenden sich immer noch die neuen Erlaubnisscheine erst besorgen müssen #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Wirtschaftsförderung a`la S-H ;-.)))))


----------



## degl (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Auf der anderen Seite kann man beobachten, wie einige Kuttereigner durch Naturköderfischen, Longtörns oder auch Mehrtagesfahrten sich ein wenig Freischwimmen, weil diese Angebote auch angenommen werden.

Ich glaube irgendwo in der Mitte zwischen Preiserhöhung, zurückgehende Fänge und das Reagieren der Kutter auf die sich veränderten Gegebenheiten, liegt "der Hase im Pfeffer" und wenn dann noch eine schwache finanzielle Austattung dazu kommt,.................#c#c

gruß degl


----------



## Macker (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Die Mwst geschichte liegt erstmal bis 2013 auf Eis.
Ob das mit der anstehenden Wahl zusammenhängt?
@angelnrolfman Über Herrn M gebe Ich dir als Kleinbootfahrer in der Kielerbucht absolut recht.
Aber es Unterstreicht ja das was mein Ironischer Beitrag sagen sollte.
Die die das gemacht haben was im Inet gefordert wird gehen kaputt.
Ich denke mal für die Verbliebnen Kutter wird es im Winter ein ganz einfache Entscheidung was sie machen.
Zumal die Kehrheim II ja auf der Nordsee im Sommer noch Einnahmen hatte die in der Ostsee so wohl eher die Ausnahme waren.
Aber Schauen wir mal.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Waldima (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*



degl schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite kann man beobachten, wie einige Kuttereigner durch Naturköderfischen, Longtörns oder auch Mehrtagesfahrten sich ein wenig Freischwimmen, weil diese Angebote auch angenommen werden.
> 
> gruß degl


 
@degl 

zwei Beispiele, bei denen auch Longtörns nichts mehr halfen:

MS "Karoline" und eben MS Kehrheim II"

Wenn alle 14 Tage ein Longtörn relativ gut gebucht ist, verlangsamt dies offensichtlich allenfalls den Sterben, kann es aber letzlich nicht verhindern.

Naturköderfischen halte ich allgemein für problematisch, weil die "Angeltouris" die vielleicht ein- bis zweimal in ihrem Urlaub mit den Kindern fahren, darauf nicht eingestellt sind und dies auch gar nicht wollen.

Mehrtagesfahrten auf gepflegten Schiffen mit abwechslungsreichen Mahlzeiten scheinen hingegen ein tatsächlich geeignetes Mittel im Überlebenskampf zu sein, wie u a. Mirko Stengel mit seinem MS "Seho" (Auch dieses Schiff ist ursprünglich zu Tagesfahrten ausgelaufen.) und Thomas Naatz zunächst mit seiner MS "Nickelswalde I" und jetzt mit MS "Jule" seit Jahren unter Beweis stellen. Der inzwischen verstorbene Holger Landschof, vorheriger Kapitänsreeder des MS "Nickelswalde I", hat dies übrigens schon vor Jahrzehnten erkannt und sein Schiff entsprechend aus-/ umgerüstet. Inzwischen hat sich gezeigt, dass ein Schiff gar nicht die Größe des mittlerweile zwangsweise abgewrackten "Nivckelswalde I" haben muss, sondern "normale" 22 - 24-m-Kutter wie T. Lüdtkes MS "Kehrheim" (nicht zu verwechseln mit MS "Kehrheim II") oder MS "Jule", das als "Bärbel II" unter Fredi Bruhn schon fast ausschließlich Mehrtagesfahrten fuhr, ausreichend groß sind.

Als das MS "Karoline" Ende der 80er Jahre von Heikendorf nach Heiligenhafen verlegt wurde, gab der damalige neue Besitzer, Reeder Willi Stengel in der Heiligenhafener Post übrigens u. a. an, das Schiff gekauft zu haben, weil es sich für Mehrtagesfahrten umbauen ließe. Dafür verkaufte er ja sogar den "Stern von Rio II", der genau wie sein später ebenfalls veräußertes MS "Westpreussen" sicher nur unter sehr viel größerem Aufwand zum Mehrtagesfahrer umgebaut hätte werden können, wenn dies überhaupt machbar gewesen wäre. Warum W. und später H. Stengel es beim Plan für Mehrtagesfahrten mit dem MS "Karoline" beließen, ist mir nicht bekannt. Schließlich zeigte das Ms "Seho" der gleichen Reederei, das mittlerweile seit Jahren von M. Stengel bereedert und gefahren wird, das dies offensichtlich eine erfolgreiche (zumindest in Relation zu den Tagesfahrten erfolgreichere!?) Alternative sein kann.


----------



## Hamburgspook (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Moin

Ich denke auch für Mehrtagesfahrten ist ein großer Markt da.
Und da fängt es an, dass man auch ein wenig mit der Zeit gehen muss. Wenn ich mal im Netz recherchiere und das kann ich sehr gut (da beruflich im Online Marketing) bekomme ich das kalte Grauen. 

Manchmal ist keine HP zu finden, oder aber auch eine selbstgebastelte die alles andere als ansprechend ist.

Mir war es nicht bewußt, dass alle im vorherigen Post genannten solche Touren anbieten

Ich als Hochseeangler möchte die Informationen die ich benötige. Preise, Verpflegung, Eis an Board, was für Kabinen, Kochmöglichkeiten etc. 

Und das wichtigste, ein funktionierend gepflegter Online Kalender wie viele Plätze bei Mehrtagestouren noch frei sind. Wer schon mal eine Tour für 5-6 Personen geplant hat, weiss wovon ich spreche. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Oha... gar nicht mitbekommen das die Kehrheim II verkauft wurde |kopfkrat

Hab noch eine Freikarte für die Kehrheim und die ist Gültig bis zum 6.3.2012. Käufer der Kehrheim ist Bernhard Mielitz, mal sehen ob die Freikarte übernommen wird.

Edit: Aus der Freikarte wurde ein Gutschein über 30,-€ gemacht. Wer in der nächsten Zeit (so lange das Schiff noch Kehrheim II heißt und in Laboe liegt) kann sich bei mir melden. Der Fahrpreis beträgt jetzt 55,-€ aber dafür gehts auch früher raus und später rein. Ich verschenke den Gutschein... wer wirklich fahren will kann sich melden.


----------



## KaLeu (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Hallo,

meines Wissens kannst Du den Schein auch auf der Blauort einlösen. Die haben mit den Bonuskarten gemeinsame Sache gemacht.


MfG


KaLeu


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Stimmt nicht... geht nur mit der Kehrheim so lange sie noch so heißt.


----------



## Doc Dietmar (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

die Kehrheim 2 liegt aber nicht mehr in Laboe


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*



Doc Dietmar schrieb:


> die Kehrheim 2 liegt aber nicht mehr in Laboe



Stimmt nicht!!! Liegt noch so lange da bis die Forelle wieder fertig ist.


----------



## micha_2 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

hast du sie gesehen? am 18.04. lag sie noch in sassnitz und ich glaub nich das er sie dort hinbringt, da brauch er ja 2vollcharter um den sprit wieder rein zubekommen. obwohl die preise für ne vollcharter heftig sind, die christa in wismar bekommst für fast die hälfte.


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Ich hab mit den Eigner wegen der Freikarte telefoniert. Daher mein Wissen... sie geht in den nächsten Tagen rüber in den Osten aber so lange sie noch hier liegt heißt sie auch nicht Rügenland.



> *Es gibt noch reichlich Plätze in der Woche ! ! ! Worauf wartet Ihr ???*
> Um  möglichst wenig Wetterausfall zu haben und die Fangplätze mit über 11  Knoten anzulaufen, fahre ich diese Touren momentan mit *MS KEHRHEIM II*, die ich im Dez. 2011 gekauft habe.
> *Es ist DORSCHZEIT ! ! !*​



Quelle: http://www.hochseeangeln-ms-forelle.de/component/content/article/8.html​


----------



## Doc Dietmar (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

die kehrheim 2liegt nicht mehr in Laboe 
aber vieleicht in heikendorf ?


----------



## Klaus S. (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*



Doc Dietmar schrieb:


> die kehrheim 2liegt nicht mehr in Laboe
> aber vieleicht in heikendorf ?



Ja, in Heikendorf.


----------



## Makrelenjäger (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Heute, nach über 3 Monaten "Funkstille" hier, möchte und muss ich mich auch einmal zu Wort melden.
Seit 50 Minuten weiß ich erst, dass es die Kehrheim II in den westlichen Gewässern nicht mehr gibt. 
Hintergrund: Ich fahre (fuhr) mit der Kehrheim II seit ca. 20 Jahren einmal im Jahr von Büsum aus auf Makrele. Seit mehr als 10 Jahren organisier(t)e ich diese Tour, früher bei Volker, zulezt bei Gerrit.
Am Tage unseres Törns habe ich immer den Termin fürs nächste Jahr klar gemacht und mich dann einen Monat vorher noch einmal gemeldet, um offene Plätze zurück zu geben oder eine letzte Meldefrist zu vereinbaren.
Wie waren nämlich immer so zwischen 25 und 30 Leuten.
Jetzt bin ich natürlich total perplex, um nicht zu sagen, enttäuscht.
Eigentlich hätte Gerrit ja einem Stammkunden wie mir, der zudem 50% des Schiffes jedes Jahr belegt(e), eine Info zukommen lassen können.
Kleiner Trost für mich: ich hätte dieses Jahr wegen eines Fersenbeinbruches nicht können, aber meine lieben Freunde und Mitstreiter.
Wenn Egbert mit seiner "Blauort" jetzt alleine die Fahne in Büsum hochhält,
möchte ich ihn hiermit unbekannterweise grüßen und ihm sagen, auf ein Neues, wir wollten schon immer einmal mit der "Blauort" in See stechen.
2013 werde ich mir auch wieder selbst frische Krabben, zusammen mit selbst geangelten Makrelen in und um Büsum besorgen.

LG aus NWM...Heiko#h


----------



## großdorsch 1 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

kann mir zwar denken was hier einige für ein problem mit herr m. haben,aber das haben ja wohl alle so gemacht bis vor einigen jahren!!!
sind wir doch mal ehrlich,gibt es einen besseren service und preis leistungsverhältnis als auf der jan cux und wohl auch auf der rügenland?!?
ich war vor 2 wochen von laboe und heiligenhafen drausen und muss schon sagen das es eine einzige enttäuschung war!!! lange driften ohne das ein einziger dorsch hoch kam und kaum suchen nach fisch. zum schluss hies es dann das es zu windig war,komisch das andere kutter auch weiter drausen waren!!!
für mich steht fest wenn nicht mit dem kleinboot dann nur noch von sassnitz mit der jan cux oder rügenland!!!


----------



## marcus2803 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

du sagst es waren andere kutter weiterdraussen nehme mal an auch von heli-town . vielleicht warst du einfach aufen falschen kutter . darf ich fragen mit welchen kutter du los warst??? 
p.s es gibt definitiv einen besseren kutter mit einem noch besseren preis leistungs verhältnis und zwar 
mirko und seine ms seho #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## nostradamus (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

Hallo großdorsch, 

schöne Werbung, aber ich sehe es absolut anders! |kopfkrat

Gerade von Rügen fahren auch andere (in meinen Augen bessere) Boote.

Gruß


----------



## großdorsch 1 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kehrheim 2 verkauft*

weis nicht obs die falschen kutter waren,hatte halt anderes in erinnerung von laboe und auch von heiligenhafen!!! war aber auch seit  ca.10 j wieder das erste mal von den 2 ausgangshäfen gefahren!!!  namen möchte ich nicht sagen ,da es ja evt. wirklich nur tagesbezogen war?!?
warum werbung?   dann darf keiner mehr ein positives erlebnis schreiben!!! #t
was denn für kutter? gibt ja nun nicht gerade viele hochseetaugliche kutter auf rügen!!!


----------

